# best brand?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

just want to know what you guys/girls think is the best brand of rifle.

I'm kind of new to the gun scene. The only guns I own are an 870, and a model 60 marlin.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington and Browning are the best IMO.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

All depends on how much you want to pay. Weatherby then Browning then Ruger and last Remington for me, don't own a savage or tikka so can't comment on them.

Weatherby's are pricy, but well worth it, have never had any of the three I have fail to shoot sub 3/4", and one of them is the "cheap" vangard.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Savage, ruger and knight.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a Remington and 4 Savages. All of the Savages will out shoot the Remington by far. My best reloads, after trying many powder bullet combos are in the 1 inch range and bigger at 100 yards on the Remington. 3 of my Savages will shoot sub .5 inch and the other will shoot sub 1 inch easily.

I think Savage is the best value by far. You can find other brands that may perform just as well, possibly even better, but rifle after rifle and dollar for dollar, you would have a hard time beating the Savage offerings.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i really like savage but it all depends on what kind of rifle you want and what you expect from it.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Mark V weatherby baby :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Most any of the big names make good rifles. Winchester (what you can get ur hands on now), Ruger, Marlin, Remington, Browning, Weatherby, Sako, Savage.

It just depends on what to spend.

I have a fondness for Winchester's. I like their 3 position safety. And it's always been accurate enough for hunting. Ruger also makes nice rifles.

Many people like the Remington 700 for it's very accurate action. However, I don't like their safety.

Most any of those rifles will be accurate enough for hunting. IF your talking target shooting though, that's different. Then it gets more complicated.

:sniper:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Savage and Ruger are my favorite, but Remington, Browning and Winchester are up there as well.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

tikka or sako is the best. but if you want a cheaper brand try browning or savage.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

C. Sharps Arms.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I would have to say that Sako makes a damn fine rifle. If I was on a budget a Savage with the accu-trigger would be my next choice


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i like the remington i also own a rueger that shoots pretty good as well!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

In our deer hunting camp, I think we have: (4) Sako's, (1) Ruger #1, (1) Remington, and (2) Winchesters.

Every single one of these guns has been used to kill deer. So whether one is better or not, is personal preference.

The guns that have been used to kill the most deer are (2) of the Sako's and (1) of the Winchesters. And the reason is not the quality of the rifle, it's the quality of the man behind it.

This is what I want. It weighs like 5.4lbs or something. I think being in .270 wsm or .300 wsm would be awesome. This rifle has mutliple barrel calibers for the one action.










:sniper:


----------



## filoman (Jan 30, 2007)

Who makes that rifle ? I'm thinking of a co. that starts with the letter K... Kufu or something like that..


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kifaru.

http://www.kifaru.net/switchbar.htm

:sniper:


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

Marlin, henry, remington, winchester


----------



## Derrick007 (Dec 9, 2006)

I only own a Remington and Lee-Enfield, so they are just what I'm used to, I've never dealt with anything else, but from what I hear, They're both world class guns, so I guess i'm lucky. (I didn't buy either, the Remington was inheritance, and the Enfield was a 15th birthday gift) I've never looked into what the best brand is, but neither of my rifles have ever given me trouble, and that goes a long way. As for handguns, Springfield Armory all the way!


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

savage,remington,sako,browning

my favourites in that order


----------

